# Changing order of slides for slideshow



## zane (Dec 2, 2007)

After gathering some 18' images from a recent trip and putting them into a new folder of optimized selects, they are more or less organized the way I want them when "Sort" is set to "Capture Time".  But not quite.  I'd like to be able to move a half dozen images around for better sequencing.  I thought I'd be able to click and drag them but can't seem to effect this.  What am I missing or is this not possible?  (Seems like there should be a "Users choice" option under Sort!)

Thanks.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 2, 2007)

zane said:


> After gathering some 18' images from a recent trip and putting them into a new folder of optimized selects, they are more or less organized the way I want them when "Sort" is set to "Capture Time".  But not quite.  I'd like to be able to move a half dozen images around for better sequencing.  I thought I'd be able to click and drag them but can't seem to effect this.  What am I missing or is this not possible?  (Seems like there should be a "Users choice" option under Sort!)
> 
> Thanks.


Put your images into a collection and you can sort them there using the film strip in either the library or slideshow modules.


----------



## zane (Dec 2, 2007)

*Changing order, cont'.*

Geoff,

They are in a new folder/collection; it's a subset of the larger group of images from that trip.  Interestingly, if I go to a number of adjacent folders/collections, "User Order" comes up at the bottom of the SORT choices.  However, with this subgroup of selected images, "User Order" is not a choice!  It's baffling me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 2, 2007)

User Order only works if you're showing a single level folder - it doesn't work if you've got 'Include Photos from SubItems' ticked and the folder you're viewing has a subfolder.  So first thing to check is whether this particular collection has a subcollection.


----------



## zane (Dec 2, 2007)

*Indeed, that did it.*

Thanks Victoria, getting those selects into an actual "Collection" was what was required.  But now I'm going to jump ahead a step and ask whether or not I'm going to be able to export any such slideshow  I produce in Lightroom and burn it to disc, which we could not do in 1.1 and 1.2????


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 2, 2007)

Pleased you got it to work as you wanted.
I thought you may have had folders and collections confused/mixed in terminology. They are distinct entities with differing properties. Collections only exist in the LR database until an export is made. Folders exist physically on drives.
You can only export as PDF for disc burning at this stage I believe. This is a much requested feature which I am sure will come in time.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 3, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Collections only exist in the LR database until an export is made.



Unless I'm misreading the above Geoff, it's a very confusing statement that may be based on your own workflow.

Collections exist in the database forever unless you delete them.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 3, 2007)

Mick Seymour;4''7 said:
			
		

> Unless I'm misreading the above Geoff, it's a very confusing statement that may be based on your own workflow.
> 
> Collections exist in the database forever unless you delete them.


For clarity what I was meaning is that a collection is a LR database function and the files do not exist in "folder/collection" as the OP was stating. The intention is to distinguish folders from collections.
Folders contain image files(negatives) which LR links (references) to its database in the library with the folders "actually" existing on a HD.
Collections are LR links to database files and as such contain only database information not "actual" image files(negatives). So an file in a collection only comes into "actual" existence when it is exported as an image file(or negative).
Is that any clearer Mick??


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 3, 2007)

Kiwigeoff;4''9 said:
			
		

> So an file in a collection only comes into "actual" existence when it is exported as an image file(or negative).
> Is that any clearer Mick??



Crystal


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 3, 2007)

Pleased I deleted the rather "cute" comment about englishmen in the mid day sun in Spain then Mick  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sandman (Dec 9, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Put your images into a collection and you can sort them there using the film strip in either the library or slideshow modules.



I've done this in the past, but I can't get it to work now. Is it possible that it doesn't work in 1.3? Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 9, 2007)

Bob, not sure where we are in this thread (so, the following may repetetive) .
It's working fine in my 1.3.1 on XPPro2.

Thoughts:
1) Make sure you're operating on a collection (not a folder, they're two different things).
2) Make sure you've selected 'User Order' in the Sort Order drop down on the ToolBar.

(I note that 'User Order' is automatically selected if you drag photos around a collection to reorder them, and seems persistently selected if you leave the collection and later return) 


....brad s


----------



## sandman (Dec 9, 2007)

Brad Snyder said:


> Bob, not sure where we are in this thread (so, the following may repetetive) .
> It's working fine in my 1.3.1 on XPPro2.
> 
> Thoughts:
> ...



It's working now. Something must have been running in the background.


----------

